# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  LRIT  (Long-Range Identification & Tracking of Ships)

## Leo

> Σε λίγο καιρό θα έχουν όλα τα πλοία μικρά και μεγάλα, ενώ σύντομα τα ποντοπόρα θα αρχίσουν να τοποθετούν το LRIT (Long Range Idendification and Tracking) που είναι ένα σύστημα ορατό παγκοσμίως.
> Περισσότερα θα βρείτε εδώ. Θα ανοίξουμε ένα νέο thread και γι αυτό κάποια στιγμή όταν υπάρχει εξέληξη.


Μια προσφατη ενημέρωση για το θέμα απο την Αμερικανική Ακροφυλακή μέσω της ΕΕΕ.



*COAST GUARD FINALIZES RULE ON LONG RANGE SHIP TRACKING*
By means of a notice in the _Federal Register_ of April 29, 2008, the Coast Guard has put into place its rule to require vessels within 1,000 nautical miles of the U.S. coast to report periodically to the Long Range Identification and Tracking of Ships (LRIT) System.

The Coast Guard asserts that the value of the LRIT is that it “heightens our overall maritime domain awareness, enhances our search and rescue operations, and increases our ability to detect anomalies and deter transportation security incidents” (section 169.200 of Title 33, _Code of Federal Regulations_). 
Every cargo ship on an international voyage to or from the United States is subject to the rule (33 CFR 169.205). A covered vessel must report identifying and position data electronically. The master must turn on the transmission equipment when the vessel first announces its intention (pursuant to Coast Guard “notice of arrival” rules) of entering a U.S. port or place (33 CFR 169.210 (b)). The rule also makes clear that a vessel engaged in innocent passage or sailing on the high seas but coming within 1,000 nautical miles of the U.S. must also transmit reports, unless specifically ordered not to do so by its flag administration (33 CFR 169.210 (c)). 
A vessel constructed after December 31 of this year must carry LRIT equipment. For an existing vessel or one built in 2008, there is a two-stage effective date for the installation of LRIT equipment. The equipment must be installed no later than the first radio equipment survey performed after July 31, 2009, unless the ship operates within 100 nautical miles of the U.S. coastline or within range of an Inmarsat geostationary satellite, in which case the equipment must be installed no later than the first survey performed after December 31, 2008 (33 CFR 169.220). 
A covered ship must transmit position reports every six hours (33 CFR 169.230). However, in its discussion of the rule, the Coast Guard acknowledges that the IMO Maritime Safety Committee (MSC) in May will consider reducing required transmissions to twice daily as a cost-cutting measure. If the MSC approves this reduction, the Coast Guard will modify its LRIT rule accordingly. 
The regulation is the U.S. response to the amendment to the Convention on Safety of Life at Sea (SOLAS), Chapter V, Regulation 19.1. That amendment provides for a coastal state to access foreign ship identification and tracking information for subject ships that are within 1,000 nautical miles from the coast, even if the ship is not calling at a port or place of the coastal state. In several amendments to federal law, the U.S. Congress has required mandatory implementation of LRIT.  
The Coast Guard first proposed this rule on October 3, 2007 (see my report dated October 31, 2007). The final rule is effective as of May 29, 2008. 
The initial two-year operational period for LRIT will begin January 1, 2009. At first, there will not be an International Data Center, but the U.S. has offered to build and operate an International Data Exchange on an interim basis

----------


## Leo

Η συνέχεια στο θέμα ήρθε από τον *ΙΜΟ* την οποία και επισυνάπτω γιατί είναι αρκετά εκτενής. Για την ώρα στα Αγγλικά και αργότερα στα Ελληνικά.

LRIT_IMO.doc

----------


## Leo

*Long Range Identification and Tracking of Ships (LRIT)* 

Ενα νέο σύστημα εκομπής πληροφοριών απο τα πλοία τίθεται σε εφαρμογή μέχρι το τέλος του έτους. Σας επισυνάπτω τις οδηγίες για τα Ελληνικά πλοία που εξέδωσε η* ΕΕΕ* με την εγκύκλιο της 6322 για την πληρέστερη ενημέρωση σας.

Για το θέμα έχουμε αναφερθεί στο παρελθόν και *εδώ*

CIRCULAR 6322.doc

----------


## lava

ΜΗΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΠΟΙΟΙ ΤΥΠΟΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΧΡΗΣΗ LONG RANGE IDENTIFICATION TRACKING ?? ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΑ INM-D ANTI ΓΙΑ ΙΝΜ-C ??

----------


## Leo

Δεν είναι ακόμη ξεκάθαρό. Αν μάθω νέα θα τα δημοσιεύσω την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα.

----------


## Captain Kataras

Συμφωνώ με τον φίλο Leo. Τα πράγματα δεν είναι καθόλου ξεκάθαρα όσο αναφορά το LRIT. Ας παραθέσω λοιπόν, με επιφύλαξη, κάποια πράγματα που γνωρίζω.

Η μετάδοση των πληροφοριών θα γίνεται μεσώ συσκευών INMARSAT C ή μέσω συσκευών SSAS εφόσον υποστηρίζουν αυτή την λειτουργία. Για το ποια μοντέλα τέτοιων συσκευών υποστηρίζουν αυτή την λειτουργία πρέπει να απευθυνθούμε στον κατασκευαστή της εκάστοτε συσκευής. Εφόσον δεν υποστηρίζεται τέτοια λειτουργία ή το πλοίο δεν διαθέτει INMARSAT C (Γιά πλοία που λειτουργούν στην θαλάσσια περιοχή Α2) θα πρέπει να εγκατασταθεί ξεχωριστό μηχάνημα μετάδοσης πληροφοριών LRIT.

Εδώ θα βρείτε όλα τα resolution και τις οδηγίες του IMO σχετικά με το LRIT

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> *Long Range Identification and Tracking of Ships (LRIT)* 
> 
> Ενα νέο σύστημα εκομπής πληροφοριών απο τα πλοία τίθεται σε εφαρμογή μέχρι το τέλος του έτους. Σας επισυνάπτω τις οδηγίες για τα Ελληνικά πλοία που εξέδωσε η* ΕΕΕ* με την εγκύκλιο της 6322 για την πληρέστερη ενημέρωση σας.
> 
> Για το θέμα έχουμε αναφερθεί στο παρελθόν και *εδώ*
> 
> CIRCULAR 6322.doc


Η εγκύκλιος του ΥΕΝ που μνομονέυεται στην εγκύκλιο 6322 της ΕΕΕ υπάρχει σε αυτό το σύνδεσμο http://www.yen.gr/php/download_xitem...klios2LRIT.pdf

Αν και νομίζω ότι οι δύο εγκύκλιοι λένε τα ίδια πράγματα.

----------


## Leo

Τα τελεαυταία νέα από την έναρξη λειτουργίας του συστήματος *LRIT* θα βρείτε στο συνημμένη εγκύκλιο 6930 της *ΕΕΕ.* 
CIRCULAR_6390.doc

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και σχετική εγκύκλιος για τις λεπτομέρειες εφαρμογής από το ΥΕΝ 
http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=33822

----------

